# Old school G&S Designs amps ?



## Robb

Anyone have any info on these ? Cant find anything on this particular
G&S Designs Competition 300


----------



## TREETOP

Yep.


----------



## ChrisB

They sure don't look like much on the inside: G&S Designs C1000 - Amp Guts


----------



## benny

ChrisB said:


> They sure don't look like much on the inside: G&S Designs C1000 - Amp Guts


That doesn't matter, its old, and thats what matters to Robb. Hopefully he doesnt find one, or we'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## ChrisB

Still reminds me of that swap meet garbage that is nothing more than a glorified chip amp in a HUGE heat sink.


----------



## ca90ss

They're junk, send it to me and I'll properly dispose of it.


----------



## tristan20

Made by autotek

150 Watts X 2 Channels @ 4 Ohms,
200 Watts X 2 Channels @ 2 Ohms,
400 Watts X 1 Channel @ 4 Ohms Bridged

Descrete MOSFET Circuitry, Fully Adjustable 2- Way X/Over, Tri-Mode Capable, 4-Gauge Molded Terminals, Maxi-Fuse, Glass Epoxy Circuit Board, 0-12dB Adj., Bass EQ, 4-Way Protection


----------



## Robb

tristan20 said:


> Made by autotek
> 
> 150 Watts X 2 Channels @ 4 Ohms,
> 200 Watts X 2 Channels @ 2 Ohms,
> 400 Watts X 1 Channel @ 4 Ohms Bridged
> 
> Descrete MOSFET Circuitry, Fully Adjustable 2- Way X/Over, Tri-Mode Capable, 4-Gauge Molded Terminals, Maxi-Fuse, Glass Epoxy Circuit Board, 0-12dB Adj., Bass EQ, 4-Way Protection


thanks.. any mention of THD or S/N ratio, Damping ?
seems like a rare quality amp ?


----------



## ca90ss

tristan20 said:


> Made by autotek


Nope, made by PPI.


----------



## ollschool

My competition GS 700 is the same amp as the ppi 2300AM. Just differant silk screen. ppi is correct. I think it says ppi on the board.


----------



## Robb

I cant find any info on these amps !
You know the specs or model numbers ?


----------



## imjustjason

Robb said:


> I cant find any info on these amps !
> You know the specs or model numbers ?


Info here...



ca90ss said:


> Nope, made by PPI.





ollschool said:


> My competition GS 700 is the same amp as the ppi 2300AM. Just differant silk screen. ppi is correct. I think it says ppi on the board.



What you see is what you get. The model numer is written on the face... Competition 700, 350x2, Competition 200, 100x2, Competition 100, 50x2. No frilly BS. Just get the job done amps.


----------



## Robb

I wanna see specs like impedance loads, THD, S/N ratio etc etc


----------



## audiogodz1

That's why I love old school amps..... With todays amps people want a birthsheet, a full analysis on an RTA, an o'scope reading, and the DNA testing of the engineer who designed the amp.

With an old school amp "who made it, what's it do at 2 ohm stereo? Good enough it'll sound better than anything they made in the last ten years." 

It just proves what previous generations already knew...... If people do their job good enough you can let the engineers be engineers and consumers be consumers. It's when substandard practices come into play that consumers have to be engineers and check behind the people that supply them their products. Back in the day we didn't have to do anything further than read the wattage, THD, channel separation, and the name to know if it was going to be a good product or not. The rest was left to the people that were trusted to give you a top shelf product.


----------



## SQfreak

audiogodz1 said:


> the DNA testing of the engineer who designed the amp.


A'hah awesome! Made me really laugh out loud.


----------



## imjustjason

2 ohm capable, 0.02% THD, 100 db S/N.


----------



## customtronic

I remember them from back in the day...good amps.


----------



## Robb

Anyone selling some G&S designs amps ?


----------



## hurrication

tristan20 said:


> Made by autotek


I'm pretty sure you are thinking about "GS redline" amps, which were indeed re-badged autotek amps


----------



## david in germany

I had one of the G&S Competition 700s. It was rated at 350w X2 at 4 ohms and was said to be double at 2 ohms. I beat the crap out of a pair of 2 ohm kicker Solobarics with mine, first and only time I ever saw Solobarics reach X-Max in a proper sealed enclosure!


----------



## Robb

I just bought a G&S Designs Competition 100 
Anyone got the specsheet on it ?


----------



## mikebrooks

If you open the unit up, you will notice the "made by Precision Power". I think the board is even stamped with the applicable PPI standard series model number amplifier. I used to own a Competition 200. Despite the rating of 100 watts x2, it is nothing more than a PPI 2075 which is 75 watts x 2. They were darn good amps though. I ran mine at 1 ohm for more than 6 months before I realized it was only stable to 2 ohms. When it stopped working, I had to send it to PPI for repairs. The Sedona series of amps were also made by PPI.


----------



## ChrisB

Wow, it even utilizes the same DIN plug that the Orion amplifiers used. I guess it provides 15v of phantom power as well as left/right/shield for signal.


----------



## audiobaun

Made by PPI..Great amps, and Pretty clean as well.I had 2-200, and 2-300 back in 94, Plenty of power and sounde GREAT shelling it out!!


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

The G&S Comp line were great amps.....made by PPI....but....

They were NOT exact copies of the PPI AM-M series amps, however really damn close. 
The Comp 100 is a variant of the 2050 with the exception that it is missing 2 fets on the PS, had different caps and the torrid was different. I suspect this is the case for all the G&S vs. the 'similar' PPI amp line across the board.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Also....on my comp 100 it HAS the 15 pin plug.....but its covered by the end cap. I wonder if its functional (the circuit looks intact) and if so why didnt G&S just punch the hole? 

~JH


----------



## AudioBill

hey i have one on watching on ebay the guy want 179.00 for it ,,it was made i guess by ppi looks really cool im thinkin very clean power sure love to hear one check it out in oldschool amps on ebay


----------



## ChrisB

Sorry about my comments on them earlier as I didn't realize that the ones the OP was looking for were different than the one on Ampguts:


----------



## The Dude

Sorry to drag this one up: G&S Designs Competition 300 Old School PPI Made Amp | eBay


----------



## Robb

The Dude said:


> Sorry to drag this one up: G&S Designs Competition 300 Old School PPI Made Amp | eBay


Never buy an amp from Arizona or Texas. The scorching heat destroys them !


----------



## EriCCirE

Good ol' USA made amps. with the flags, they would look pretty sweet in a corvette.


----------



## TerryTee

G&S GSA series.....are they good?:surprised:


----------



## irebollar94




----------



## armyvet

thats around the yr gs amp i used to have that irebollar94 posted.I had it on 4 15in mtx terminators.I think mine was a 600w or so.PPI used to do a lot of boards for several manufacturers.I f you opened up a ol skool mtx high current amp it was basically a rebadged pro mos.I believe some philips sound labs used ppi boards as well.I guess its the same as Zed audio doin amps for other manufacturers.If it works y not use it?


----------



## audiobaun

Robb said:


> I cant find any info on these amps !
> You know the specs or model numbers ?


DAAMN..That looks like my old 200!!
these were mad by PPI,and great amps..along the lines of the Special Editions/pretty much the exact same amp


----------



## Sine Swept

I'm using a G & S 3 way xover, no issues here


----------



## springie81

I have a gs 6000 if anyone's got info on it I'm trying to find out more about it myself


----------



## gmo12345

audiogodz1 said:


> That's why I love old school amps..... With todays amps people want a birthsheet, a full analysis on an RTA, an o'scope reading, and the DNA testing of the engineer who designed the amp.
> 
> With an old school amp "who made it, what's it do at 2 ohm stereo? Good enough it'll sound better than anything they made in the last ten years."
> 
> It just proves what previous generations already knew...... If people do their job good enough you can let the engineers be engineers and consumers be consumers. It's when substandard practices come into play that consumers have to be engineers and check behind the people that supply them their products. Back in the day we didn't have to do anything further than read the wattage, THD, channel separation, and the name to know if it was going to be a good product or not. The rest was left to the people that were trusted to give you a top shelf product.


just install the power amps and be the king of the blocks untill someone else came with a one more powerfull amp


----------

